# How do I Save Clips of News from the Internet.



## TommySG (Oct 16, 2007)

What software should I use to save to MPEG4 format and how would I go about it.

Im wanting to watch the news on my pc via the internet and save chosen clips for later study to do with college work.

Could someone please make it idiot proof and step by step please.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

If you get lucky, what you watch will download into your temporary internet files folder and you can just grab it out of there. If not then yes, you need to be more specific about where you are trying to get it from.


----------



## TommySG (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm loading Internet Explorer and typing BBC.co.uk/News for the news stream of the BBC. I'm able to view it ok, well reasonably ok, and I'm wanting to know how I can save 'bits' of what I'm viwing to my hard drive and study later.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

I've downloaded this RealPlayer 11
http://www.download.com/RealPlayer/3000-2646_4-10073040.html

and have it installed on my system. Then, whenever I wanted to download streaming vids from web I'll just move my mouse cursor over it and you'll see the link from RealPlayer "Download This Video".
click it and RealPlayer downloads the vid!

You can try it but I'm not sure if it will work on your system.

Publisher's description of RealPlayer
RealPlayer 11 gives you the ability to download videos from thousands of Web sites with just one click, and now you can even burn them to CD. Watch them whenever and wherever you want. Download Internet videos with one click, build your own video playlists, or burn your favorite videos to CD or DVD with RealPlayer. RealPlayer plays every major media format.


----------



## NicolasWon (Oct 12, 2007)

Real Player 11 can stream and save the video to your local computer for you. But the format is not necessarily would be MPEG4. You can use conversion tool to convert the video file to MPEG4 if it's not in the format you want.


----------

